# SHTF Food Stock-Up



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

As we saw in the aftermath of H. Sandy, there were multiple reports (and footage) of people shifting through dumpsters, etc. looking for food after 2-3 DAYS!!! WalMart (who generally have the largest stock/storage space at the back of the stores) were running out of canned food within 6 HOURS of the declaration of emergency.

Obviously, different scenarios require a different quantity of food at home or at your BOL. I'm interested to hear what kind of level (e.g. 3 months supply per person) people have.

Additionally, at what point do you assume the majority of people are out of food, going to go crazy to try and steal yours by any means necessary, etc.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

It is generally accepted that you should first acquire one month worth of food and supplies. Then build up to three months, six months, nine months, and one year. If you wish further stores accumulating an additional years worth at a time is considered good practice. Somewhere between one month and seven years most people find their happy spot. It is better to have a months worth of everything than a years worth of rice and beans. Don't forget all the little things like condiments and spices. Go for variety, you really don't want the same meal for a month or more.

It is generally assumed that you have about three days before the scroungers start. Looters, however, can appear immediately. For my money there is not a lot of difference. Go for condition yellow whenever you are awake and condition orange in any emergency.


----------



## countrygal57 (Dec 27, 2012)

My plan is to have a years worth of food stored. After that I have heirloom seeds and chickens to restock the pantry. I would love to get some goats for dairy products. Hubby hunts anything he can find and we both could spend all day fishing.
I'm also researching foraging...hoping to find a class or two


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Depending on the research you do you will hear different things about how much food to store and the types. I follow the food storage basics on a few different LDS blogs. I store 3 months of the everyday food we eat. I also store FD foods and can fresh foods for longer storage. The longer storage is rotated in to keep our stores fresh.

To be honest I fear that as soon as something big happens the dregs will be out trying to take anything and everything they want or need.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Have a look here:

http://readynutrition.com/resources/52-weeks-to-preparedness-an-introduction_19072011/


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Is it ever really enough? Even when I have what I consider to be enough for myself there is always others to think of. Not that Ill break the bank preppin for em but it would be nice to help some good folks out if possible.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

you can judge things yourself .... look at the recovery times after Katrina and Sandy .... ALL the resources of the country were concentrated into a small area of the country ..... you can just imagine if a SHTF was nationwide - North America - Worldwide ..... you can't just think of your food storage in terms of 90 days - 6 months - 1 year ect ect ..... your food storage is a cushion until your long range plan of sustainability kicks in ....


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Have a look here:
> 
> http://readynutrition.com/resources/52-weeks-to-preparedness-an-introduction_19072011/


Thanks UncleJoe, I bookmarked that on my ipad for a good long read.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have a year's supply of food and water for 4 adults, a baby, and 4 cats. To put it another way, we have a 48 month food supply we expect to share among 4 adults and a baby. If we add a fifth person it becomes a 10 month supply. I don't plan on helping anybody else unless we take them in. I see it as all or nothing when it comes to helping people.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I just do horizon to horizon[6 months at a time] and pad where and when I can.most of it is in dried staples with some canned food as enhancements.
Will have a stock of MREs hopefully by the end of the month.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

My goal is to have a two year supply for our immediate family, as well as for extended family that we'd be willing to take in (my parents and oldest sister - others live too far away).

I'm at about 9 months right now.

My goal for two years is, like IlliniWarrior said, to be a cushion until long term methods kick in. Although we're still seriously learning, we do have a large garden, and each year we get a little better at it, learn a little more. We'd like to be able to fee ourselves from our garden entirely, not just to prepare for SHTF, but also to be self-sustaining homesteaders - so for us it's not just a matter of preparing for SHTF, it's a lifestyle we seek. We have a ways to go on livestock and butchering, however, as we only have chickens right now (diary goats and pigs will happen in the next few years).

I do think for SHTF food preparation, it would be good to learn about wild edibles, learn how to forage. I have some reference material, but I need to take the time to go through our woods/area and really _learn _the plants.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> I do think for SHTF food preparation, it would be good to learn about wild edibles, learn how to forage. I have some reference material, but I need to take the time to go through our woods/area and really _learn _the plants.


Every time I take a walk or a bike ride I look around me to see what wild edibles there are. The past 2 days I have taken a long bike ride at our local park. I have seen lots of changes made in the past few years to the landscape.

I already make mental notes of where certain plants are located but need to take detailed notes and pictures for my husband. He has a crappy memory and if anything ever happened to me I fear what he may feed Roo without detailed photos and notes.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't openly discuss my preps much any more. Start out with everthin yer gonna need fer a 1 month time period. That be meds, lights, food an the whole taco. Then expand out on yer food stores.

Now as ta a grocery store. The average grocery store has on hand about a 3 day supply a goods. They get trucks ever day that restock what they need. If them trucks can't get there, they will be outa goods real quick! Non of em stock there store wharehouse like they used ta. Many times our wally world be outa everday staples. Ya just gotta wait till the truck comes in.

Store a variety a food types. Some dry, some canned an so forth. Don't ferget water an several ways a purifyin it to. Remember the old sayin, eat what ya store an store what ya eat!


----------



## prepper2012 (May 8, 2012)

for my food, as i am in college i dont have a house, so my only food is what i can carry in my BOB. so thats maybe 10 mountain house food packages. not a lot but should last me the initial 72 hours after that my food will come from natural sources.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Ideally, I would have a year of essentials. In reality, I have much less at this time. As for looters after SHTF, the will get an eye full of hot lead.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Everyone will have a different level of preps, depending on what you're prepping for. The point at which other people become a security concern for you also depends on your individual circumstances. In the event something happens, our family will not be needing any supplies of any kind for a period of time we're comfortable with. We're also comfortable with our ability to maintain those supplies. Focus on obtaining that level of comfort for your family.


----------

